# Project Tractor



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's some shots of my project . Only thing left I hope is freon . For you greenies I just couldn't find one I thought was the right buy .. 

Not sure this was the right till I hit the fields with it an see what happens . Of course i guess you never know on used stuff not matter what or where it came from .


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

going to take a lot of green and yellow paint to fix that one


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

So what's the project looks like it is ready to ride.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

rajela said:


> So what's the project looks like it is ready to ride.


Same thought here. If this is a project, I don't know what some things I have would be classified as!


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

rajela said:


> So what's the project looks like it is ready to ride.


It is now I hope .All that is left is charge the A/C . The project part was the 5 k in parts I put in it and a lot of elbow grease . It has 7800 hours . Just hopping the drive line is ok .


----------



## kyfarmboy (Feb 11, 2014)

Looking good all that blue paint looks great!


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Don't know what you had it to begin with but if the drive line is good you have a damn nice tractor even if it is BLUE.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Think I need a "project" like that  Love it, really like that model, good luck!


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks guys . I suppose there are different levels of projects . This was pretty big for me money wise anyway . The tractor didn't look to bad till you got looking closer at it and finding all the broken or missing parts or jerry rigged stuff .


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

5k into something that new? gee makes me want to buy something new.... but not surprised with some steering wheel holders....i mean operators

Exactly why no one except my old man and i operate our tractors and equipment I trust no one and operators make a big difference.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

8350HiTech said:


> Same thought here. If this is a project, I don't know what some things I have would be classified as!


We have a couple of "works in progress" as in use it some fix it some and repeat eventually someday they will be all fixed up completely but it is a cycle that seems to never end.....


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

My 4030 is entering continual in use project tractor. Tractor salvage yards and I are getting real familiar. Still cheaper than a payment on a new one though even on an expensive year. Plus side is I can still use it while waiting on parts.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

What's the story behind the tractor


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Bgriffin856 said:


> 5k into something that new? gee makes me want to buy something new.... but not surprised with some steering wheel holders....i mean operators
> 
> \Exactly why no one except my old man and i operate our tractors and equipment I trust no one and operators make a big difference.


New would have been nice , not that I didn't want to buy something new , but I

have about 36k in this one with repairs . New I would have been looking at around 80k . This one is an 06 wit h 7800 hours .



bluefarmer said:


> What's the story behind the tractor


 It was a internet buy . Originally sold in Canada new , I bought it from a NH dealer out of Maryland all I know about it .


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

At that price you did quite well i must say


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Got oil analyzes back today . They said engine oil looked good normal wear for that engine over 700 hours . . Hyd was ready for a change but didn't think there was any excesses wear . That is some great news !


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats Chessiedog.....I know that is especially sweet music to your ears. Hope you get many years of great service out of your new to you tractor.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks Mike . Yes you are dead on ! Not a guarantee , but it does make you feel better . Looking forward to laying down hay with it in a few weeks !


----------

